# WDW ticket prices increase on Sunday! [merged]



## Twinkstarr (Jun 1, 2012)

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/walt-disney-world-resort-ticket-prices-2012/

AP pricing-same for adults and 3-9 yr olds now! Don't know if DVC will discount the same for the kids tickets as adults now they will be the same price.


----------



## Pedro (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm surprised the prices for the annual passes are the same for kids and adults.  It used to be cheaper, although not too much cheaper,  for the 3-9 old kids.  Our kids now are past that age so I wouldn't have noticed the difference if you hadn't pointed it out.  We've been buying the FL resident Seasonal Pass since before we had kids.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 1, 2012)

I thought this happened last Sunday?


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 1, 2012)

Pedro said:


> I'm surprised the prices for the annual passes are the same for kids and adults.  It used to be cheaper, although not too much cheaper,  for the 3-9 old kids.  Our kids now are past that age so I wouldn't have noticed the difference if you hadn't pointed it out.  We've been buying the FL resident Seasonal Pass since before we had kids.



My youngest is now an official WDW adult, but I was checking out the DVC pricing a few weeks ago and noticed the difference in pricing. Kids had a smaller discount than adult tickets.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 1, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> I thought this happened last Sunday?



Disneyland was a week or so ago, and I don't pay that much of attention to their price increase period. May have been earlier this year due to the Cars attraction opening in DCA. WDW moved up their price increase from August to June last year. I remember buying AP vouchers in August for T-giving trips.

DL has different ticket policies than WDW. I can buy WDW AP vouchers now and save them for yrs before activating them, also you can pre buy regular tickets. If you buy DL tickets now they have to be used by the end of the year. 

So plenty of DVC'ers and regular WDW visitors will want to grab tickets before Sunday.


----------



## Denise L (Jun 2, 2012)

I knew this was coming, but was hoping they would give me a little time to pay off my DLR tickets I bought just before Memorial Day.  Egads  !

*JUST* charged those tickets (three 6-day park hoppers and a DLR PAP) and now I need to buy four WDW APs....argh.  If rumor is correct, the DVC discount will make the price of the APs just $6 more each, so I can wait a year to dish out the $1800 since I won't be needing the APs until December 2013.

There is also another rumor that there will be NO DVC discount, in which case I will be really annoyed.

I liked it back when they increased prices in August.  I think that was much more civil and less greedy.

Boo hoo


----------



## MattC (Jun 2, 2012)

*Disney World Ticket Prices Go UP on Sunday!*

Here's the latest MouseSavers.com

Disney World Ticket Prices WILL Go Up on SUNDAY!

As I've been predicting, Walt Disney World ticket prices are going up! Disney has announced that all Disney World tickets, including Annual Passports, will go up this Sunday, June 3.

MattC


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 2, 2012)

Denise L said:


> I knew this was coming, but was hoping they would give me a little time to pay off my DLR tickets I bought just before Memorial Day.  Egads  !
> 
> *JUST* charged those tickets (three 6-day park hoppers and a DLR PAP) and now I need to buy four WDW APs....argh.  If rumor is correct, the DVC discount will make the price of the APs just $6 more each, so I can wait a year to dish out the $1800 since I won't be needing the APs until December 2013.
> 
> ...




I think the move to June has something to do with hotel package pricing, no love for us DVC'ers. 

We will be spending a few nights in Orlando at Easter before heading out to DVC Vero Beach. Staying at Wyndham Reunion and not doing the parks. Wasn't in the mood to borrow points from my next UY. 
Guess I'll be doing this watch next yr, as earliest trip to WDW will be in November 2013. Will get the Mouse fix at DL this year. Looking forward to VGC.


----------



## JPrisco (Jun 2, 2012)

Denise L said:


> I knew this was coming, but was hoping they would give me a little time to pay off my DLR tickets I bought just before Memorial Day.  Egads  !
> 
> If rumor is correct, the DVC discount will make the price of the APs just $6 more each, so I can wait a year to dish out the $1800 since I won't be needing the APs until December 2013.
> 
> Isn't the price of an annual pass increasing $55 before tax, not $6?  Was $519, will be $574 before DVC discount.


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 2, 2012)

MattC said:


> *As I've been predicting*, Walt Disney World ticket prices are going up!


Wow, that's a bold prediction.  

Now if you predicted prices were going down...   

Kurt


----------



## kanerf (Jun 2, 2012)

Just renewed at the DVC renewal price, about $398 with taxes.  It took over 45 minutes for the agent to pick up.  The on-line renewal did not work.  Not sure what the price will be tomorrow.


----------



## Denise L (Jun 2, 2012)

JPrisco said:


> Isn't the price of an annual pass increasing $55 before tax, not $6?  Was $519, will be $574 before DVC discount.



Yes, but the DVC discount is rumored to be $149 instead of $100, so somehow my DVC AP should be just $6.40 more (including taxes) tomorrow than it is today.  I think I will wait because I don't have $1800 to pluck down today unless I am saving more than $26.


----------



## winger (Jun 2, 2012)

We just purchased four of our WDW tix on Wed and Thurs through UndercoverTourist (UCT, thanks MouseSavers) in anticipation of the increase... the 10 day tix + Water and Fun + no expiration options, the new prices (+ taxes) means a hefty *20+ %* increase IF we wait for tomorrow and purchased directly from WDW.  This is insane - with the  current economy, I wonder how Disney World/Land can really position itself as a park for families when prices are so high (and still increasing) 

Price/Ticket just purchased from UCT: $572
New Price/Ticket purchased from WDW: $692


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 2, 2012)

I went ahead and bought AP vouchers for the kids, but I'm holding off on the adult APs.

From what I've read, the APs will be going up to $425 for DVC members.  It's $419 for adults and $386 for kids, so I wanted to lock in the $39 in savings on each of the kids APs, but I don't mind paying $6 more for the adult ones later.


----------



## winger (Jun 2, 2012)

Denise L said:


> ...
> 
> I liked it back when they increased prices in August.  I think that was much more civil and less greedy.
> 
> Boo hoo


 Denise, I have not followed too much over the years, but if I recall correctly, wasn't there a stretch of time a few years back where one (or both) of the DLP and/or WDW parks raised prices twice per year?


----------



## Denise L (Jun 2, 2012)

winger said:


> Denise, I have not followed too much over the years, but if I recall correctly, wasn't there a stretch of time a few years back where one (or both) of the DLP and/or WDW parks raised prices twice per year?



I haven't followed them much, either, though I do know that last year I had to purchase my Disneyland tickets earlier than usual, and also my WDW tix.  I suppose there may have been a time when it was 2x a year.  I'm sure there is someone who has that price increase history in a nice spreadsheet.

All I know is that a 10-day park hopper non-expiry was a mere $400 per adult back in 2005 or 2006 and now it is going to be around $600+. 

I don't think salaries have gone up that much and in fact, most have gone down.

I do love Disney, so we pay.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 2, 2012)

Denise L said:


> I'm sure there is someone who has that price increase history in a nice spreadsheet.


Even better:

http://allears.net/tix/tixincrease.htm


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 3, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> From what I've read, the APs will be going up to $425 for DVC members. It's $419 for adults and $386 for kids, so I wanted to lock in the $39 in savings on each of the kids APs, but I don't mind paying $6 more for the adult ones later.


FWIW, new APs with the DVC discount are showing as $425 this morning.


----------



## got4boys (Jun 3, 2012)

With the new pricing today for DVC Members of $425, that is a $149 savings versus a non DVC member. (Was $100 before the increase)

Makes me want to think about going that route for future trips.

It will be a great sales tool for the DVC Sales Staff that they can use in their sales presentations.


----------



## kanerf (Jun 3, 2012)

You also save the $14 a day parking with an AP, though at my last trip to WDW when I stayed at OKW, I was told that the OKW parking pass was good for free entry to the parking areas as well.  

It always seems worth it for me as I usually do two trips a year, one in the spring and one in the fall for F&W.  I don't always stay at DVC, so that $14 savings is quite useful.  In addition the AP lets you buy a Tables in Wonderland card for $75 which saves 20% at many WDW restaurants.


----------

